# Qualcomm release Adreno 2xx driver for Jelly Bean 4.2



## DroidTouchpad_22 (Dec 6, 2012)

https://developer.qualcomm.com/mobile-development/mobile-technologies/gaming-graphics-optimization-adreno/tools-and-resources

Wooh! Maybe can we use also this driver on 4.1? Because we have still the sample for 4.1.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

DroidTouchpad_22 said:


> https://developer.qu...s-and-resources
> 
> Wooh! Maybe can we use also this driver on 4.1? Because we have still the sample for 4.1.


This could be good news for our next Jcsullins CM10 build. graphics acceleration has improved but this could help to make major improvements if its compatible.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

Someone should try it


----------



## DroidTouchpad_22 (Dec 6, 2012)

https://developer.qu...s-and-resources

Qualcomm release also the driver 4.2 for developers.
*Adreno 2xx, and 3xx User-mode Android 4.2 Jelly Bean MR1 Graphics Driver (ARMv7) [JB_MR1.04.02.02.49.185]*

Anyway is like this driver working only with Kernel 3.x. Waiting jcsullins for confirmation.


----------

